# Pvt message queries



## adelayeo (Aug 11, 2010)

how do i PM on this site?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Who do you want to PM? 

If the information is not personal then it's better to keep the information open to everyone.

Regards,
Karen


----------

